# Aster Berkshire



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

Test ran, purchased and collected an Aster Berkshire today from Geoff Calver up in Suffolk today. managed to smuggle this massive locomotive into the house without my wifing seeing as I am not sure she will see the investment as a priority like me. I have put it out on the shelf in place of my Aster Mikado - I wonder if my dear wife will spot the switch? What a great looking model. The queston I would love to hear answers to - is how big white lies do others make about the cost of these wonderful models?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

ABSOLUTELY NONE!!! 

If you wife is unaware of the value of your models... and something happens to you... she weill get the proverbial shaft without the mine. DO NOT GO THERE!!


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I DO NOT recommend your approach and agree with Jim. I have seen several collections sold for pennies because the spouse did not know their value. However, in this hobby, it is often better to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission. So, you already have half the battle won. I think you should own up right away.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't. She has her hobbies and collections and I have mine. Fortunately she is involved with the OUR railroad as she helps in the plants, buildings, people and scenery setting. Chuck


----------



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

jim and carl Good advice I know - I have left an envelope in the box of my mike with the value and will do the same for the berkshire - will seek forgiveness in a few weeks (when i have got over the cost myself!). best regards PHIL


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Phil, 
A couple of things come to mind. 
1) I know a few friends who make sure that all their locos are black, so the wife has no idea how many they have. 
2) If there is a likelihood of a divorce, keep the value low. This WILL perhaps happen if you tell those white lies! 
3) If there is a likelihood of your death, keep the value real. 
4) I know someone who kept each receipt with each loco and coach that he bought. When he died his wife insisted that that is what she got for the items, not realising that some were tired, broken, and just not equal to new cost. 
All the above are given with a touch of humour, and would suggest keeping a 'current' record of what they are 'really' worth to get a quick sale if the need was there, and give your wife a copy. 
My brother has looked after three estate sales of Gauge 1 collections, and each time he would only take the job if he was allowed to make sure that everything was sold. 
Each time he priced everything so that everything was indeed sold in one day. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Phil 

I have dealt with Geoff C. [and others] on your side of the pond. Very reasonable and reputable. At the very least, advise your wife to contact someone like him [or another of your choosing] that have a solid reputation for being honest and fair. More than once, I have advised inexperience owners unfamiliar with the market to be very careful about selling their trains to the person who gave them the appraisal


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm single, but don't believe in lying within relationships. At least your purchase should hold its value, which means it hasn't adversely impacted your financial security; perhaps explaining this will help your wife understand the real economic impact of your hobby is less than it appears? 

If you're dealing in expensive "collectibles" of any kind you need an inventory with evidence of possession for insurance purposes.


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Some years ago, someone I knew, who owned three Asters, died. After a suitable grieving period I called his widow to see if I could help her find homes for them and get her some useful money. She had no idea what I was talking about and then said "Are you talking about grandpa's train set?" I told her that indeed I was, so she told me they had given them to the local kids play group as there was no track for them and "they weren't worth anything." I took a deep breath and told her that the combined value of the three was about $10,000 not counting the three Aster Southern coaches, there was then a long painful silence.........her husband had told her they'd cost him back-pocket change. Let that be a lesson to us all eh? 
David M-K 
Ottawa


----------



## Johnsop (Jan 5, 2008)

Guys

I started this thread a little tongue in cheek as my wife does know how much i have paid for my other two locomotives - the Berkshire just takes that extra courage to say what it cost 9but worth every penny). It is a bit of a joke in my house when my wife discovers another purchase.. so she will soon know, always does ... Humour aside, I take the serious point about leaving instructions about disposal - I will put the names of good trustworthy dealers in the envelope too. Good to know that we are all being upfront about the values with our wives 

PHIL


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil, I got the humor load and clear. There is a gentleman in our club that is constantly buying electric loco's when he goes to shows and allows his friend to take home for him for later recovery. I'm a little hesitant to disclose the purchase price of some of my engines to my wife, but I do have a electronic spreadsheet that includes present approximate value should anything unexpected happen to me. I do think that listing on the spreadsheet, some local expert or a friend acting as a type of executor is a great idea. We had a fellow who used to do that for our electric club, but alas, his items were recently sold off as well.

We must enjoy what we have, while we can.


----------



## overlandflyer (Jul 25, 2011)

take your wife to a live steam meet (1.5" scale) and show her locomotives upwards of 50 to 100 thousand dollars. by comparison, she'll be happy you like the "little" stuff.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By overlandflyer on 14 Oct 2013 07:40 PM 
take your wife to a live steam meet (1.5" scale) and show her locomotives upwards of 50 to 100 thousand dollars. by comparison, she'll be happy you like the "little" stuff. 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

SWMBO and I came to an early decision on such "investments". I get a new engine - she gets a piece of jewelry of equal value. Books all balance and the number of engines I was planning dropped in half. 

After about 10 years I started coming out ahead. She decided she didn't need that much jewelry. For this engine I'm getting a new Shay steamer and all she is buying is a new gold chain. I came out WAY ahead on that one but somehow I don't think she will forget it. 

As to the "investment " balance, have you noticed the price of gold. She is way ahead on appreciation.


----------

